# Brewster Buffalo



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The good ol' Tamiya 1/48 kit. This was a "relax and build something simple" build. Hence, I thoroughly screwed up the canopy, and photographed the model so's not to show the messy parts too well.



















I guess the philosophy of fighter design of the period was "short, fat, ugly, and underarmed."

Kit decals are for No. 448 Sqdn, Royal New Zealand AF, in Singapore in 1942.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

It almost looks like a cartoon of a real plane. Nice build though.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

The Buffalo was originally designed as a competitor to the grumman F-4F Wildcat to be a carrier fighter hence the "short, fat and underarmed" characteristics. Deck space was at a premium in the early days of aircraft carriers. Designing fighters for the Navy was a tricky balance between weight, performance, size and firepower. The Grumman designed Wildcat was also short and fat but had slightly heavier firepower.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice work on the Buffalo!

Tamiya kits are always a nice way to relax from some of the bad kits out there.


Agentsmith


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice job. I always liked this kit. I think of the "old" Tamiya 70s stuff this one was the best.


----------



## Dave621955 (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice job on the Buffalo John.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The crazy thing is that it has a VERY detailed cockpit, but no open canopy option. I also managed to fog the inside of the canopy with overspray through the wheel wells (oops), so you really can't see any of the cockpit.


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

John P,

Nice job on the Tamiya Buffalo! I have always liked this plane, although the U.S. Navy versions are my favorite.

Philiip1


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The kit had optional parts and decals for a USN version, but it wasn't very colorful.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I wish they had done a later USN version or a USMC plane.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

It short, fat, and ugly in the nicest sense of the word!
Steve


----------



## nfafan (Sep 20, 2010)

Always liked the Buffalo! Hope to find a massive-scale proper R/C version someday, and have it in Midway markings.


----------

